# Change the wink smiley



## Smef (Oct 31, 2003)

would it be possible to change the wink smiley to more of a smile?  Right now it seems kind of like a squirmish face or it is unhappy.  It would present the more accepted meaning of a wink if it was smiling more.


----------



## Opium (Oct 31, 2003)

If you mean this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Smile, it is definatly needed, it's an emotion that is used quite a lot. it's sort of saying, "I don't think that's a good idea". I could never live without this smilie


----------



## Smef (Oct 31, 2003)

ive always thought that smiley was more happy like ; )
as in "good idea, thanks alot, i'll take that into consideration"


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Oct 31, 2003)

That's the second request done for this, actually. I support it, since as of now it looks like I've poked him in the eye or something. That's not what I'm conveying when I say .

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 31, 2003)

It`s ok... for me this smiley means "you know what I really wanted to say"... or... "don`t take it seriuos man"...


----------



## dice (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually this suggestion hase been mentioned like four times. I think someone said they would fix it up but I haven't seen any changes. It isn't THAT hard to do is it???


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 31, 2003)

i made one winkie smile on photoshop


----------



## dice (Oct 31, 2003)

That one looks alright Inu---YASHA268 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But there's something about it that doesn't make it look straight if you know what I mean. It mixes in well with the other smilies which is also good. 7/10


----------



## Saria (Oct 31, 2003)

i have an animated smilie wink - only prob it doesnt go with the rest of the smilies.. I prefer the animated ones - my favorite being 'Blink'


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 31, 2003)

how bout this one?


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 31, 2003)

Here are a bunch:


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 31, 2003)

none of those macth...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 31, 2003)

I think jumpman was just using those for examples of how the smile and wink should look


----------

